# Cabo San Lucas Pics (Marlin)



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well , I got back last night so here are a few pics. Hope you enjoy. Catching the Marlin was a hoot. I was with my wife , mother in law and Step-father in law. A great time was had by all.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Al, what gives? Talk about false advertising. :lol: Where's the marlin pictures.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I must have posted this while you were still putting pictures up. I see them now. Well done Al.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I think fixed blade is drinking again. :lol: 

Nice pics, Al. That looks awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I must have posted this while you were still putting pictures up. I see them now. Well done Al.


It takes me awhile to remember how to put a pic on. Enjoy.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> I think fixed blade is drinking again. :lol:
> 
> *Nice pics, Gary*. That looks awesome. Thanks for sharing!


Mjsjciiefsefks. I think you mean Nice pics, Al.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Every time I open this page there is more cool pictures  
Looks like you had a great time Al, or is it Gary?
I was wondering why you were saying it was so warm the other day, now I know.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good for you _Captain Alvin_ !! 

What's that other weird fish your holding ? :?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

HAHA ok I fixed my post. 

Damnit, where the hell did I get Gary from?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> HAHA ok I fixed my post.
> 
> Damnit, where the hell did I get Gary from?


Who's been drinking???? :wink:

Al that is really cool, Id love to do that some time. Did you get sea sickness?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The other fish are all "El Dorado's" also known a Mahi Mahi. Man , they were good eatin.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > HAHA ok I fixed my post.
> ...


Nope, no sea sickness. The wife said she could feel it a day or two later. But I was fine.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow looks like a great trip Al......especially since the thermometer dropped so much here..


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> The other fish are all "El Dorado's" also known a Mahi Mahi. Man , they were good eatin.


Did ya make some fish tacos outta those babies?! Ummmmmmmm!

Thanks for sharing! Nice Pix!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Now thats some exotic fish porn right there. Down Orvis, down boy. :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds and looks like a great time Al. Glad you made it back safe. Great pictures!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice Al.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Indeed, very nice.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

--\O 

Yu may remember my post from last winter when we went to Cabo. We only caught the one, a black marlin, nearly 9 feet. Man, Al, they are a blast aren't they!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

dunn_gary said:


> --\O
> 
> Yu may remember my post from last winter when we went to Cabo. We only caught the one, a black marlin, nearly 9 feet. Man, Al, they are a blast aren't they!


I will always remember this. It was the most incredible experience. A once in a life time deal.


----------



## tubbyama (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice catch, next time try and release that marlin to fight her again. Killin' marlin is kinda a let-down (I know Ive done it.) besides they taste like horse anyways.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

tubbyama said:


> Nice catch, next time try and release that marlin to fight her again. Killin' marlin is kinda a let-down (I know Ive done it.) besides they taste like horse anyways.


I asked about that and the Boat Captain said no. I'm not sure why , but all I got out of it was a 12 inch fillet that I and my family feasted on that night. Horse ?? I think not, it was very tasty.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats on the trip! Last year I got a chance to spend about 5 hours in Cabo. Did a little inshore fishing. Caught 4 sierra/spanish mackerel (one on the fly), 3 roosters (two on the fly), and hooked into a dorado but lost him. They are fast suckers! I have been dying ever since that day to go back and your post refueled that flame. Thanks for the post!


----------

